# We get new upholstery nailed on tommorow



## rayrecrok

I am taking the van down to Brum so "Car a Van" can do the 3 seats and the bench seat on the Hymer to brighten up the inside, instead of the crappy Blue wiggly pattern stuff Hymer puts on.. To be honest the original is still good and not worn but hey ho if you/we don't like it we don't like it.

They are also changing all the carpets and carpet trim for a lighter colour as well, all bound edges..

We had our last van done at "Regal" which looked good and quick as it was all done on the same day, it is only when you get it home and take off the rose coloured glasses you see what a quick job looks like, a quick job!..

Car a Van will have the van until next Friday if we leave it, (which we are) or will do the job in three days if we stay with the van..

Both vans were are about the same money to do, so lets see how they get on next Friday!..

ray.


----------



## lgbzone

Nice one Ray, what about some before and after pictures?

Lee


----------



## rosalan

We had our van done by Care-a-van a few years back and found that they had the skills to do a good job, although it was possible to find a few faults which they rectified. The main pain was choosing a material. After going through so many swatches and books, I lost all perspective of what we wanted. Paul, the son and salesman was great and quite entertaining. We did stay over and had a couple of good days in Birmingham using our bus passes. The workshop is not too far from Cadburys, where you can have a guided tour. Good Luck! Alan


----------



## EJB

Regal did ours (in one day) 8 years ago and it is still excellent!


----------



## Spacerunner

Had our's done by Tappers, also in Brum.
We booked into Cleat Hills C&CC site and they picked up for upholstery bits over two days and returned them each evening.
Also after we had used it for a week without the rose-tinted glasses a number of defects came to our attention.
So when we arrived home I duly phoned Tappers with a ?list of 'to-do's'.
Now this is where service comes in.
Young Richard drove all the way down from Brum to Portsmouth picked up two double cushions removed the cab seats and spirited them back to Brum. Collected on a Monday and returned and installed the following Friday with all faults rectified.
We are, now, extremely chuffed with the finished article and, apart from the hiccup can well recommend them.


----------



## nicholsong

Our furnishing material is still the original from N+B 12 years ago and no sign of wear - yet. Of course, AFAIK it has not been 'romped on' by children, pets - or randy teenagers :wink2:

It might not have been our choice - mixture of yellow and orange but it is cheerful enough.

With materials it is one area where one seems to get what one pays for. Compared with the cost of the work involved I would always go for something long-lasting to avoid a re-run of replacing after 5-6 years. 

Ignore the above if you like a 'change of scenery'

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel

We had the trailer (ex-caravan) cushions sorted out by A R Clarke at Tyseley:

http://www.clarkupholstery.co.uk/

Nice job at a reasonable cost, they replaced sun-damaged material and made all the covers zipped so they could be removed.

Probably will go back there when the Mercedes cushions need re-doing.

Peter


----------



## StephandJohn

The last couple of years we've been to a local dealers open day (free coffee and cakes!) although we have no intention of changing our van. What we have noticed though is the drab upholstery, curtains and carpets. We like our colour scheme but would definitely have changed it if we hadn't - lifes too short to be made depressed by sludge and cream that will show every mark!


----------



## rayc

If having the cab seats reupholstered ensure that no faults are introduced to the SRS. It has been known for SRS fault messages to be displayed when the seats have been reinstalled. Fault displays do not necessarily clear themselves when the fault is cleared and require resetting at a dealership. Apparently this reset is not done via the OBD socket.


----------



## HarleyDave

We used Care a Van to do the re-upholstery in our s/h (10year old) Hobby caravan which is too big for us to tow to them.

They did a great job, collected and delivered the cushions and trim panels (which I had demounted) within 7 days and threw in 4 scatter cushions made up in the trim panel fabric.

No hesitation in recommending them

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mattyrodill

We had our Hobby Van re-upholstered recently at A1 Trimmers at Knottingley near Kellingley Colliery and the A1 in North Yorkshire. We chose brown leather and an oatmeal sort of material as a combination which has completely transformed our van. Must recommend them as they did a brilliant job for a very reasonable price. All deadlines were adhered to and we were completely satisfied.
They work from a real workshop so there are no plush reception areas but you get a terrific result fo ryour money.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Being encumbered with short arms and long pockets we were forced to do our own in the self build, it was a more daunting task then building the van, but once I'd made a start it was really quite easy, I tried using the old as templates, but that made it harder actually so I went freestyle, of course they might have been done better, but they did fit, I had the buttons covered for 50p each, it was a very satisfying job to DIY, I'd do it again if the funds were low though, Cost £120 including a new sewing machine as we didn'y have one.


----------



## stewartwebr

Unfortunately, we had very much the opposite experience to that of Mattyrodill from A1 Trimmers. It must be about 7 years ago now that we took our Autotrail Chieftain to have leather upholstery fitted. The job was supposed to be done in 2 days. It took about 4 days and the curtains never did get finished regardless of telephone calls and chasing them up. The price also increased by around 50% due to them needing more leather than they estimated. The job itself was good, but the staff and premises was nothing but chaos. I give up on them in the end and did post at the time for others to avoid which some other members also posted bad experience.


----------

